# Match oder Feederrute?



## Kinzigtäler (23. Februar 2003)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir demnächst eine Feederrute oder eine Matchrute kaufen. Ich weiß ja schon, daß eine Feederrute zum Fischen mit Futterkörbchen auf längere Distanzen gedacht sind. Aber da ich auch eine Rte zum Posenfischen auf Schleie, Köderfische für Hecht oder auch mal auf Karpfen suche, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, was genau das Richtige ist. Mir scheint es so, daß eine Feederute vielseitiger ist, als eine Matchrute. Ist eine Feederrute überhaupt geeignet zum Posenfischen? Oder ist die Matchrute dabei deutlich überlegen?


----------



## thymallus (23. Februar 2003)

hallo,

wenns keine überschwere Heavy Feeder ist, kannst Du eine Feederrute ruhig auch mal mit der leichten Spitze zum Posen oder Spiroangeln nehmen.Ist natürlich nicht die 100% Lösung aber 90% tuns ja meistens auch, zumal wenn man eine bestimmte Angelart nur gelegentlich betreibt.

Gruß
thymallus  #a


----------



## Kinzigtäler (23. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Ich möchte die Rute hauptsächlich zum Posenfischen benutzen, da mir aber eine Feederrute vielseitiger vorkommt als eine Matchrute, dachte ich mir, es könnte auch eben eine Feederrute sein. Aber vielleicht scheint eine Matchrute für das Posenfischen doch das Bessere zu sein.

MfG

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Schleie! (23. Februar 2003)

Feeder + Pose + Hecht mit Köfi? #d 
Also ich habe auch schon Hecht mit Winkelpicker gefangen, aber mit Pose und Köfi gezielt auf Hecht? Nee, das glaube ich net! Und ne Match ist auch nicht gerade für Hecht gedacht!
Da würde ich mir lieber ne Rute 3,00m und Wurfg. -60g kaufen! Da kannste dich dann mit Schwimmer austoben! Auf Hecht, Aal, Zander, Schleie, Karpfen,...!
Feeder würde ich nur zum Feedern nehmen! Dafür ist sie ja auch von den Engländern entwickelt worden! Und die Match für das leichte Posenfischen auf Weis -und Friedfische! Vielleicht auch mal nen kleinen Köfi auf Aal oder Zander, aber auf Hecht, das ist ne Nummer zu groß!


----------



## nobbidick (23. Februar 2003)

Hi
Feederrute + Pose, das macht nicht soviel laune zumal die Kraft (medium Feeder - 150gr!) ja irgendwo herkommen muß, die Kraft sitzt nämlich im Rest vom Blank. Das einzig feine ist die &quot;Wabbelspitze&quot;
Eine Matchrute ist im ganzen ausgewogener, feiner und hat bessere Wurfeigenschaften für&acute;s Posenangeln.

Die Matchrute ist natürlich nicht gedacht um &quot;Freund Esox&quot;
nachzustellen, dafür sollte man Raubfischposenruten von ca. 3,60 - 3,90 Meter mit einem Wurfgewicht von 40 - max. 60 gr. nehmen.
Eine 3,00 Meter Rute kannst du fürs Spinnfischen oder evtl. am Forellenteich nutzen, aber für ein freies Gewässer zum Posenangeln viel zu kurz! (Es sei denn du bist nur 1,30 m Groß  :q )

Gruß
nobbi


----------



## Rotauge (23. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

also ne Feederrute mit Pose? Kauf dir lieber eine Matchrute, lass dich in einem guten Angelgeschäft beraten. Kommt auch drauf an, wieviel du ausgeben willst. Angelst du mehr am Fluss oder am See?

Also ich angel nach Lust und Laune mal mit&acute;m Winkelpicker, mal mit der Matchrute.


----------



## Kinzigtäler (23. Februar 2003)

Hi!
Ich meinte nicht zum Hechtangeln, sondern nur das Köderfischfangen für den Hecht. Hechtruten habe ich genug.
Ich denke, daß ich mir eine Matchrute von Shimano z.B Technium oder eine Balzer IM10 Rute kaufen werde. Was haltet Ihr davon?

Gruß

Kinzigtäler


----------



## schroe (23. Februar 2003)

Hallo Kinzigtäler,

wenn du lieber mit der Pose angelst, würde ich auch der Matchrute den Vorzug geben.
Was die Rutenwahl betrifft, so würde ich verschiedene Modelle in die Hand nehmen und dann entscheiden.
Die Technium ist schon nicht ganz billig, in der Preisklasse schau dir auch mal die Tubertini und Milo Modelle an.
Mir persönlich sagte die hier häufiger genannte Catana aber auch die Technium nicht zu. Fand sie ziemlich kopflastig.


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. Februar 2003)

Also ich würde einer Feeder den Vorzug geben, allein wegen der Vielseitigkeit. 

Zum Posenangeln auf Köfi nehme ich eine einfache Stipprute, da brauch man keine Matchrute.


----------



## Kinzigtäler (23. Februar 2003)

Hi!

Möchte aber auch öfters mal auf Schleie mit einem Waggler fischen. Wie ich hier mitbekommen habe scheint eine Feederrute schon ziemlich hart zu sein, bis auf die Spitze.

Mfg

Kinzigtäler


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. Februar 2003)

Hmm, die Schleie hält sie sich tagsüber am Grund zwischen dichten Pflanzenbeständen auf. Da ist es natürlich etwas problematischer mit dem  feedern, ohne die Montage im Kraut zu verlieren, aber feedern kannst du sie, wie fast jeden anderen Fisch auch. Ich feeder auch Karpfen oder wie z.B. Heute Zander. Wo ist das Problem? ;+ 

Der einzige Unterschied ist, das du kein Abtauchen der Pose siehst, dafür aber das ebenso aufregende Spiel der Rutenspitze!

Auch wenn jetzt ein Aufschrei erfolgt: Ich mißbrauche auch schon mal meine Feederute mit einer Pose, dann kommt die härteste Spitze dran und fettich is. Das sind aber absolute Ausnahmen. (Ihr  #h  könnt wieder ausatmen  :q  :q  :m  ).


----------



## silentwatcher (23. Februar 2003)

Hi, wenn Du mit Waggler bzw. Posen fischen möchtest, würde ich definitiv der Matchrute den Vorzug geben! Posenfischen mit der Feederrute ist doch nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes, zur Not würde es gehen, aber eine Feederrute ist nicht wirklich zum Posenfischen konzipiert!

cya silentwatcher


----------



## POTT (23. Februar 2003)

Vor ca. 6-8 Jahren, die Feederrute gab es so noch nicht, habe wir den Spitzenring gegen einen Gewindering ausgetauscht. Dann wurde eine Schwingspitze eingehangen, aber große Körbe sind da nicht drin ! 
Vielleicht eine kleine Futterspirale für das Fischen im See.


----------



## Veit (23. Februar 2003)

Ich würde die Rutenwahl vorallem auch von dem Gewässer abhängig machen an dem du fischen willst. An stehenden Gewässer ist für mich persönlich immer die Matchrute erste Wahl. Damit kann man hervorragend nit Pose angeln. Ich fische mit Matchrute in erster Linie auf Karpfen und Schleien und kann sagen, dass sie dafür wie geschaffen ist. Manchmal zweckentfremde ich eine meiner Matchrute auch zum Ultra-Leichtspinnfischen. Zumindest an Gewässern mit wenig bewachsenem Ufer klappt das auch super. Neben unzähligen Barsche und Döbeln fing ich dabei mit der Matchrute und Mini-Spinner als Köder auch einige Hechte bis 84 cm. Auch das hat die Rute problemlos mitgemacht. 
Die Feederrute ist für den See weniger geeignet. Zwar kann man dort auch erfolgreich feedern, aber die Matchrute ist besser. Am Fluss ist die Feederrute aber perfekt zum Friedfischangeln geeignet. Ganz nebenbei: Feederruten sind auch klasse zum Aal- und Quappenfischen im Fluss. Hartes Rückgrat, weiche Spitze. - Das ist genau richtig für den grauen Schlängler.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. Februar 2003)

Entsprechende Ruten (zum Feedern und Posenfischen) gibts, ist in Deutschland aber schwer aufzutreiben. In England sehr gebräuchlich, wird dort von fast jedem Hersteller unter der Bezeichnung Specimenrute angeboten. Mit zwei unterschiedlichen Spitzenteilen, speziell für Barben und Schleien. Vor ein paar Jahren hat Daiwa welche hier im Programm gehabt. Problem ist nur, für die Kohle kriegt man sonst ne Feeder und Match zusammen.

Allerdings, wenn eine Technium-Match finanzierbar ist, warum kaufst Du Dir dann nicht beide Ruten in etwas günstiger? Würd ich zumindest so machen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. Februar 2003)

Kleine Futterkörbe im See? Meist, aber nicht immer.

Kommt eben auf das Bleigewicht an. Ich benutze auch größere Körbe ohne Blei.

Im Fluß, Kanal, je nach Stömung so ab 20gr aufwärts.


----------



## hkroiss (24. Februar 2003)

Hi, würd&acute; Dir auch eher zu einer Matchrute raten, wenn Du damit auch mit Posen angeln möchtest.
Shimano ist hier wirklich erste Sahne, ich hab&acute; eine Sensilite Match von Shimano - einfach super zum Angeln.


----------



## Lenzibald (24. Februar 2003)

Ich würde sagen kauf dir die Catana Match mit 4,5m dürfte so um die 60€ kosten.Wenn du geafllen an der Matchfischerei findest kannst dir ja Später noch ne andere zulegen.ICh hab mir jetzt sogar ne Browning Match mit 6m zugelegt.


----------



## Rotauge (24. Februar 2003)

@Lenzibald: Ne Match mit 6 m?? Booah. Und wie kommst du mit dem Dingen klar? Berichte mal von deinen Erfahrungen.

Also ich komme mit ner 3,90 m Match klar. 6 Meter ;+


----------



## Lenzibald (24. Februar 2003)

Warum soll man mit 6m nicht klarkommen? Was is wenn man ne stippe mit 14m hat geht doch auch oder. Wenn ich in der Donau auf Nasen angle brauch ich mindestens eine 5m rute da ich fast auf 5m tiefe mit der feststellpose angle is relativ starke strömung da geht mit laufpose nichts mehr. Also sind 6m gerade optimal wiegt nur 320g die Rute hat eine extra steife Aktion und bis 30g wurfgewicht.


----------



## Schleie! (24. Februar 2003)

6m? So lange gibt es? Ich kenne nur 4,90m, das größte, was ich kenne! Ich kenne nur noch Stippen mit 22m! Aber Match mit 6m? Ich will mir auch eine mit 4,20m kaufen!


----------



## Rotauge (24. Februar 2003)

Ne, ist klar, Lenzibald. Ich angle am See und komme da mit ner 3,90 m Rute klar. Das Wurfgewicht ist ja völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. Februar 2003)

@ Rotauge
An nem See sind so lange Ruten auch Unsinn. Aber bei stärkerer Strömung ist mit ner Langen die Führung besser. Hab mir denselben Stecken jetzt auch mal kommen lassen.

Thanx @Lenzibald für den Link. :m 

Verarbeitungsqualität und Griffgestaltung sind leider typisch Französisch, der Blank zum Glück aber auch. Schöner Stock, wird zeit, dass ich ihn ausprobiere. :z 
Werd sie mal mit zum Treff nach Oberhausen bringen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Lenzibald (24. Februar 2003)

Hab sie bei 12sold um 225€ ikl Versand mit ne Shimano Stradic 1000 Rolle bekommen beides neu. Da kann man fast nicht nein sagen. Die Rute gibts übrigens bei Angelsport Schirmer jetzt um 170€ hat vorher 480€ gekostet.Also wenn wer ne Extreme Match sucht zuschlagen is halt ein auslaufmodell aber was solls ist die einzige 6m Match die nicht hängt hab alle durchgetestet. Ist übrigens 5,5m und 50cm verlängerungsteil auf 6m.


----------

